# Aster AD60 with heavy load



## Niagra6025 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,

A few days ago we decided to see how powerful the AD60 is and made up a train consisting of American and British wagons to see what she could handle. The video below is the result!

AD60 with Heavy Load

1 AD60 pulling a 110 car, 276 axle, train!! The AD60 didn't slip once and lapped the garden consistently, but she wouldn't start anything heavier. 

We also ran the same train with a 9F and AD60 doubleheader which canbe seen at the link below;

AD60 & 9F Doubleheading

Hope you enjoy the videos

Cheers

Angus


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Angus, 

Some train! Very impressive, and Thanks for the videos of the trains. 

I have added a link re the both on my other webgroup for G scale at G Scale Mad, so the videos can have a wider viewing, showing just what the locomotives are capable of.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Two excellent videos Angus, thanks for posting.

These AD60's are powerful beasts and I am tempted to wonder if they could beat the Aster Big Boy in an endurance challenge. Perhaps we need MLS'er 'Main131' to enter his BB and run it against Angus's AD60. That would be a YouTube video worth watching! 

BTW. In the UK I still have two AD60 kits available. You will need to check with Hans what he has in inventory. Jim Pitts is still listing the AD60 on his Southern Steam Trains website. So if you into heavy haulage and would like something a little different then please consider an AD60 before the 2009 production is all gone.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!! Great video and lay out too. What kind of couplers are you using?? I pull MDC 1/32" box cars and hoppers and at about 65 the couplers start to break loose because of the draw weight. These are just the old hook and loop kind that came with them. After replacing all the wheels with metal ones and adding fake coal loads to the hoppers I did not go to the extra expense of adding good couplers. I guess I should.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

That AD60 sure is a good looking engine. It will go on my wish list. (I wish I could afford one). The video is excellant. And ---- that looks like one fine layout all ya'll are running on.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Dave, we do have some nice running tracks in the UK. Here is another fine example from Geoff Calver who also built the AD60 for a customer. Geoff is one of the fine builders willing to take on Aster construction and repair work here in the UK.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

One more YouTube video from Geoff Calver. Please enjoy!


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Angus, 

Great video on a nice track. Thanks for posting. 

Mike


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, Andrew, for posting the videos. I especially like the second one with the camer moving along with the engine. It reall does a good job of showing the motion of the drive system and the overall Garret in action.


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By AsterUK on 04 Sep 2009 04:53 AM 
Two excellent videos Angus, thanks for posting.

These AD60's are powerful beasts and I am tempted to wonder if they could beat the Aster Big Boy in an endurance challenge. Perhaps we need MLS'er 'Main131' to enter his BB and run it against Angus's AD60. That would be a YouTube video worth watching! 

BTW. In the UK I still have two AD60 kits available. You will need to check with Hans what he has in inventory. Jim Pitts is still listing the AD60 on his Southern Steam Trains website. So if you into heavy haulage and would like something a little different then please consider an AD60 before the 2009 production is all gone. 

HELLO ??

Does my BIGBOY really look as though it's going to come second.
I DON'T THINK SO!
The AD60 looks good and also a nice video but check out those light weight plasic wagon wheels.
I reckon our pet parrot could pull those.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Main131,

I guess you must have fallen asleep at the regulator since its nearly one week since I threw down the challenge and not a peep out of you until now!

So all we need to do is agree the rules and the challenge can commence. I have ready a bottle of Champagne (not the chreap stuff either) to present to the winner who I confidently expect to be driving the AD60.


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello ASTER UK.
Before accepting this mouth watering challenge (a present from Aster is too good to miss) I want to know who is stepping forward to be the AD60 driver.
Someone with broad shoulders please. I dislike 'bad losers'
main131.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Main131

I was thinking of Niagra6035 who started off this thread and maybe asking Geoff Calver to supply the running track. We will then be on neutral territory with a guy who knows what he's doing with his AD60.

Get ready to loose Main131 - there's no prize for coming second.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I put my _mouth and money_ on the Big Boy. No baby hopper cars or plastic wheels needed.


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK ASTER UK YOUR MISPLACED CONFIDENCE IS BECOMING AN IRRITATION. 
IF I FAIL TO GET AN INVITATION FROM GEOFF WITHIN A REASONABLE PERIOD OF TIME I WILL ASSUME THAT YOU HAVE BACKED DOWN. 
BY THE WAY, AS A GESTURE,I WILL BRING MY PET PARROT WITH ME. YOUR SIDE MIGHT WELL NEED THAT EXTRAS PULL? 
main131


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

There'd better be someone (maybe several someones!) there with a good video camera that knows how to work it!!!!


----------



## Niagra6025 (Jan 8, 2008)

Andrew, Main131, 

Apologies for not replying earlier, I've had a bit of a hectic week moving across the country and starting a new job. 

I will happily volunteer to drive the AD60 to victory!! The only suggestion I would like to make is that we change the venue to our track as we have slightly broader curves than Geoff’s, which will reduce the likelihood of the train “straight lining” on the corners. It’s not much fun picking the wagons up off the floor. Main131 has visited and run his locos on the track before so it wouldn’t be too much of a shock to him. 

How are we defining the winner? 
1.	Who can start the heaviest train without wheel slip? 
2.	Who can continuously lap the garden with the heaviest train? 
3.	Highest power to weight ratio? i.e. max drawbar pull/weight of locomotive 
4.	Any other suggestions? 

We could also get the Allegheny out against the Big Boy, the AD60 and the Parrot to see which one is the ultimate superpower!! 

Place your bets now!! 
Once we are all happy with the rules we'll sort out a date for the test! 

Cheers 

Angus 
Niagra 6025


----------



## Niagra6025 (Jan 8, 2008)

Steve.S, 

The couplings we used are the standard couplings on the AMS Reefers, while the couplings on the British Stock were mostly the original 3 link couplings supplied on the wagons. 

cheers 

Angus 
Niagra6025


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Steve S.

I am darned if I know how to handycap this event. However, just to make it interesting, I will take ten dollars on the AD60 winning the contest. To bad we do not have and AD60 here in Houston for some trials. (BTW I would love to have an AD60)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

rear coupler to rear coupler "Tug of War" or nose to nose "Shoving Match". 

Also, I seem to remember a "Shoving Match" video shown here on MLS within the last year or two... started as a closeup of empty track and one engine backs through the scene with the wheels going the wrong way followed by another engine shoving the first, but I can't remember which two engines they were and I can't find it seaching here or on youtube (not sure what to search for! I vaguely remember it was an "aside" to the topic of the thread).


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Angus

That all sounds good to me. Option 2 - heaviest load say for 20 minutes contunuous running and some wheelsipin on starting allowed. Decision of the judge (me) is final.


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK I await your call......
main131


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Why dont you content the Accucraft Cab Forward, too? It will very nice to see all of them at once competing, showing off. Aster AD-60, Aster Big Boy, Aster Allegheny and Accucraft Cab Forward. Any other engine out there? What about Caleb's Shay. Just an idea. 

Patricio


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

I am working on a date for this 'Clash of the Titans". All are welcome to enter a loco but I am only offering a prize to the Aster winner!!









Rules are simple 
A coin is tossed, winner can go first or second. If there are more than two contestants then coin is tossed again to establish running order.
First contestant chooses train they want to pull from the cars that are available. 
Contestant then pulls train for 20 minutes without stopping. They can add water to the tender if required during the run. They can adjust regulator (throttle) and other controls as often as they wish without manually pushing the loco! RC is permitted. Double heading or banking is not allowed.

Limited wheelslip is permitted as is track cleaning during the run.
After 20 minutes, second (and then third, fourth etc...) contestant is invited to pull the same train. If they succeed for 20 minutes then contest #1 adds more weight (minimum 20 axles) and the process is repeated.

No weighting of locos is allowed and no tampering with Safety Valves. Any fuel can be used. Coal firing has to be made 'on the move'. 
Any adjustment to locos that might injur a bystander or the track will be dis-allowed. 
Judges decision is final (even if I am wrong).

The aim is maximum fun for all and should not be taken too seriously.


----------



## gaugeoneuk (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay Andrew, I am up to act as host for this Clash of the Titans! As well as providing the venue I will also volunteer to video events (in HD!!) to ensure fair play and so that MLS readers can judge for themselves.

Unfortunately 'my' AD60' has now been delivered to its lucky new owner, but I'm happy to take a turn on the regulator of yours if necessary. 

Game on then?









Geoff Calver
http://www.rushfordbarnmodels.co.uk/


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Geoff

I am working on dates and will keep your offer in mind.

Andrew


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello to you too Mr 131Main,

Pride comes before a fall and although I am neutral in this (although I would like to see the AD60 win the day) the best loco will win.

The Clash of the Titans is scheduled for 11 October. We will post a video following the Clash.

Be ready to eat some 'humble pie' Mr 131Main!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking forward to it. _ *Go*_ _BIG BOY ! _[/b]_those Garratts look like they can't decide if thet want to go forward or reverse anyway ......................







_[/b]


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

and the winner was.......


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

and the winner was....... 

the Aster Daylight or Allegheny.


----------

